# Bei Fensterverkleinerung verschieben sich die Frames...



## Garo_TheOne (29. Dezember 2004)

Hab folgendes Problem,

und zwar sind meine Frames gesetzt (3 Stück)
Aber wenn man den Browser jetzt verkleiner (verschiebt) quetschen sich die Frames ein. 
Was aber nicht passieren soll...

Gibs da ein bestimmen HTML Befehl..?
Das geschieht bei allen Modzilla und beim IE...

*Screenshots:*
Original --> http://www.new.finitex.de/bild2.jpg

Fehler ---> http://www.new.finitex.de/bild1.jpg

Danke im Vorraus

Bye

Garo`


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Dezember 2004)

Ohne den Quellcode zu sehen behaupte ich einfach mal du hast die Framegröße in % angegeben.
Lass das Prozentzeichen weg und mach die Angabe in Pixeln dann sollte dass behoben sein.


----------



## Garo_TheOne (30. Dezember 2004)

<html>
<head>
 <frameset rows="131,426,100,0%" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
  <frame name="oben" scrolling="no"  noresize src="oben.html" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
  <frame name="mitte" scrolling="no" noresize src="home.html" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
  <frame name="unten" scrolling="no" noresize src="unten.html" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
 </frameset></frameset>
<noframes>
</head>
</html>


so sind die frames


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Dezember 2004)

Garo_TheOne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <frameset rows="131,426,100,0%" frameborder="no" border="0" framespacing="0">
> ```
> so sind die frames



Wie DJ Teac schon geschrieben hat, hast Du % verwendet. Gibt feste PIXEL Werte an und die Frames sollten sich nicht mehr der Fenstergröße anpassen. Schau mal auf Selfhtml, dort findest Du Beispiele, wie Du Frames verwenden kannst.


----------



## Der_dork (31. Dezember 2004)

Es gibt auch noch den Tag "noresize" probier es damit mal (aber nur deine Navi, Logo usw. kein Dynamisches Frame)


Gruß,


Der Dork


----------

